# SS 18.06.22 - Hoof # 2



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Jef van Hoof (1886-1959)*

*Symphony no. 2 in A flat major*

I. Moderato
II. Scherzo
III. Grave
IV. Allegretto
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------

